# Critique 2YO qh gelding



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Decent enough hip and shoulder, pasterns are a bit concerning, sickle hocked, and downhill.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

He's 2. 

I'd hold off on a full critique but he's cute. I wouldn't worry about the down hill part. He'll probably level out yet.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

His hooves need trimmed up, i think he has like a week or two. He is sickle hocked and hes 2 so should he even out a bit or is he always gonna be downhill?


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks forever sun i think we pushed post at the same time haha  I just wanted to see how he was looking right now!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

ForeverSunRider said:


> He's 2.
> 
> I'd hold off on a full critique but he's cute. I wouldn't worry about the down hill part. He'll probably level out yet.


90% of horses that are downhill (even as babies) stay downhill. Catching up and evening out is rare. They will almost always be even a little downhill.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

No need to fight  haha! thanks guys!!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

3ringburner said:


> No need to fight  haha! thanks guys!!


No fighting here! Just discussion


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not THAT downhill. The photos are not so good. His shoulder is quite nice. He is lacking.. weight. I want to just say weight.. but it is more like quality hay is lacking or something. He has a dip in front of his withers that needs to fill in (weight gain) and a really noticeable poor line on his butt that needs to fill in (weight). He is also a bit hollow in his flank. Yes... he needs really nice hay free choice and (perhaps) more turn out... because those things should not be there.

As to the down hill.. not so much. See the line from root of neck to point of buttock? barely down hill and the line from center of knees through the hocks? Not so much down hill from the line that goes from his front feet to his back feet. That angle of the photo makes him downhill looking. 

I like his nice low hocks and knees and that his knees are not very much lower than his hocks. He is sickle hocked as noted and he is a little tied in at the knee. He lacks bone..looks like some Thoroughbred in his pedigree pretty close up. Or maybe some halter horse in there.. and when he does fill out his feet are going to appear too small and his bone much lighter. 

He will critique better with his neck filled out, his flank filled out and no poverty line on his rump. 

Not a bad horse at all.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Elana, you give great critiques!

I feel like 90% is a huge percentage... I've seen lots of downhill babies that even out


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Zexious said:


> Elana, you give great critiques!
> 
> I feel like 90% is a huge percentage... I've seen lots of downhill babies that even out


I'm just quoting what I learned earning my equine science degree :lol: 90% could be wrong. Personally, I've never seen a downhill horse even out. They have always been, even the slightest, downhill.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Elana said:


> He is not THAT downhill. The photos are not so good. His shoulder is quite nice. He is lacking.. weight. I want to just say weight.. but it is more like quality hay is lacking or something. He has a dip in front of his withers that needs to fill in (weight gain) and a really noticeable poor line on his butt that needs to fill in (weight). He is also a bit hollow in his flank. Yes... he needs really nice hay free choice and (perhaps) more turn out... because those things should not be there.
> 
> As to the down hill.. not so much. See the line from root of neck to point of buttock? barely down hill and the line from center of knees through the hocks? Not so much down hill from the line that goes from his front feet to his back feet. That angle of the photo makes him downhill looking.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! thats what i was wanting to hear! he is currently being boarded untill our hay gets cut at our place... He gets 2-3 flakes of brome hay 2x per day and a full scoop of sweet feed 2 times a day. I have noticed the weight and cant wait to get him to our place! We will still feed sweet feed but he will be on grass 24/7. We are just waiting for our hay to get cut in or around august and I have cut his workout down a little bit and hes started to gain a little more weight. he does not have TB  Hes a full QH and is registered! 
His dad:
Lenas Lil Boon Quarter Horse
His mom:
Bear Trap Olena Quarter Horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

3ringburner said:


> Thank you so much! thats what i was wanting to hear! he is currently being boarded untill our hay gets cut at our place... He gets 2-3 flakes of brome hay 2x per day and a full scoop of sweet feed 2 times a day. I have noticed the weight and cant wait to get him to our place! We will still feed sweet feed but he will be on grass 24/7. We are just waiting for our hay to get cut in or around august and I have cut his workout down a little bit and hes started to gain a little more weight. he does not have TB  Hes a full QH and is registered!
> His dad:
> Lenas Lil Boon Quarter Horse
> His mom:
> Bear Trap Olena Quarter Horse


Cut out the sweet feed. It's crap. It has zero nutritional value and is like feeding your horse candy all the time. 

Switch to a good horse feed. My best friend has been feeding her 2.5yo arab/paint filly Purina Strategy Healthy Edge with great success.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

We used to feed Strategy to our horses we had like 4 years ago. Thanks for the advice!! I shall switch feed


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I dont know if you can get Blue Seal, but it is also GREAT feed if you can get it. Also, you have a very good attitude about the advice. Great job  He is a cute little boy.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have seen many horses, particularly two year olds, go through down hill stages and even out. In fact I think most horses go through a downhill phase at some point. I like this guy. I would love to see a critique posted in a year or two


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Every place you see Doc Bar that horse goes back to TB. He goes back several times so there is TB influence.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you guys! and Qtrbel i didnt know that! And i will look around at blue seal!  And blue spark, this guy is never leavin me and im never leavin him so youll see alot of pics over the next years


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I use the Purina Healthy Edge as well and really like the results.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> I'm just quoting what I learned earning my equine science degree :lol: 90% could be wrong. Personally, I've never seen a downhill horse even out. They have always been, even the slightest, downhill.


mines also got some doc olena

at 24 months she was downhill, at 27 months her shoulders are an inch higher and her rump is in the same place --- still downhill, and she will probably never be level, but a little less downhill than 3 months ago


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

HOLY MOLY with that Pedigree you ARE going to put this horse on cattle to see what will happen, RIGHT? It would be a TRAVESTY to miss that... 

This horse has so much Cut that I am surprised no horns are sprouting behind the ears!!!!! 

If you are not getting enough calories in this horse you can get a better feed AND add 1/2 c. corn oil to it. In October, for the winter, reduce the amount to 1/4 c corn oil and add 1/4 c wheat germ oil for the added vitamin A, D and E that Corn Oil can block absorption of.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Elana said:


> In October, for the winter, reduce the amount to 1/4 c corn oil and add 1/4 c wheat germ oil for the added vitamin A, D and E that Corn Oil can block absorption of.


wheat germ is a good wintertime supplement?
does sho glo also make a good winter time supplement?


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Elana we are actually getting our hay cut sometime soon so he can come over to our house!!  Just found out hes getting 1/2 scoop not a full scoop and i was pretty upset about that..... We will be putting Corn oil on his feed  dad already told me we should do that lol  And also i will not be putting him in cutting but he will be team penning so still working with cows!!  Also what other supplements would you recomend? He will have 24/7 access to green grass at all times and A FULL SCOOP of grain topped off with corn oil 2xs a day as he will be working!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In bringing a horse that is not used to lush grass onto grass, you need to do so gradually or you could get a bad case of gas colic and/or founder. Feed hay first and then let the horse out on grass for 2 hours the first day.. then bring him back into the dry lot and hay. Each day add to the amount of time on grass until he is half day out on grass and half day not. After 3 or 4 days of that, you can go to grass 24/7.

Be aware that it is nearly impossible to get a horse physically fit on grass. 

I would only be sure to offer a mineral salt block and along with the corn oil be sure to add A, D and E as corn oil can interfere with the absorption of those vitamins.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Alright thanks Elana! I will be sure to do that  Thanks so much for your time and if i have any questions i will be sure to ask you !!!


----------

